# Which Garmin Trandsucer, GT8 or GT10?



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Like the title says, anybody have a recommendation on one over the other? I know the GT10 has a narrower cone, and is more powerful (500watts), but in doing some reading, a lot of people seem happy with their GT8. In Ohio, I'm normally fishing 40ft or less, but do occassionally go on trips where I've been in over 100fow. Anyobdy have any comment on which I should go with?

I just ordered a 73SV for the boat, so will also be getting it setup for ice. I was between the 93 and 73 since they're both on clearance deals right now, but figured the 93 would be more cumbersome to carry in the larger bag, and I don't have much room on the dash in the new boat for the 93. I know eveyrone says go big or go home, but I think the 73 will be sufficient for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know a lot but on Ice Shanty I have seen it discussed and the general consensus seems to be that if you fish 20 fow or less the wider the cone the better, 

When I had my Erie boat I went smaller on the finder because of dash limitations also and if you are going to use it ice fishing I think that bigger is not always better.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> I don't know a lot but on Ice Shanty I have seen it discussed and the general consensus seems to be that if you fish 20 fow or less the wider the cone the better,
> 
> When I had my Erie boat I went smaller on the finder because of dash limitations also and if you are going to use it ice fishing I think that bigger is not always better.


Thanks Evinrude. I've been reading everything I can find, and I'm going to go with the GT8. Hodges has the bag, battery, and transducer for $164, so I bit the bullet and bought the package even though I'll probably end up getting a lithium battery. I hate how much they charge for their stupid bags.


----------

